# WHO WANTS AOSP TRANSPARENT NavBar?



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

Was wondering who wants a transparent navbar mod for aosp roms. I'm running gummynex 1.2.2 and would love this to be added to our roms. I'm tired of the plain black look and like gummy. I was wondering if anyone else felt the same way. I took this photo from a post on another forum post for an example.

Sent from gnexus gummy 1.2.2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally I feel they should have made the background transparent in the first place. Making that usable space 100% of the time. The softkeys when not being pressed should fade out to an adjustable transparency, making browsing on ALL apps use the entirety of the screen without the need to toggle the navbar on/off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

That would be nice. I've seen several forums were people have shown interest in aosp transparent mods. It seems no one is taking it serious. Aokp roms have them I wonder why they can't port them over to aosp. Gummynex from is starting to incorporate some aokp features so hopefully it will happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

This is my screen shot. I think if I could get my navbar at the bottom transparent with only the soft keys present. It would be tha shiznit ;-)


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I've wanted this for a long time. There is a way to do it bit its complicated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Would be wonderful if we could get transparent status and navigation bars.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

I would love it, can't believe there aren't any roms that do this yet!


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd love it, it would help with screen burn in too since it wouldn't be static all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I would love the transparent, but ultimately I wish someone could come up with a way that you could choose color and transparency like all the other adjustable stuff on our roms. I hear the full transparent causes lag but I'd give it a shot.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Great idea but just be wary as both transparent status and nav bar can have adverse effects on performance! Love the look though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

The only reason why I could think that this would NOT be implemented...is it would (and I'm not a developer, so take this with a heap of salt) need to completely rewrite the navbar code. And have it merely be a standing application...that resides on TOP at all times.

I, would, however...love if it were possible.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> The only reason why I could think that this would NOT be implemented...is it would (and I'm not a developer, so take this with a heap of salt) need to completely rewrite the navbar code. And have it merely be a standing application...that resides on TOP at all times.
> 
> I, would, however...love if it were possible.


Why would it be any different than a transparent status bar?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

RAZNKANE said:


> This is my screen shot. I think if I could get my navbar at the bottom transparent with only the soft keys present. It would be tha shiznit ;-)


Dude, that wallpaper is sick, care to share?

Btw, is the blue raznkane on the top left part of the wallpaper? My cousins middle name is Kane, he would love that shit for his nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

This was all done back in December and trans nav bar makes the UI lag like a mofo.

good day.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> This was all done back in December and trans nav bar makes the UI lag like a mofo.
> 
> good day.


This ^^^
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15099-theme-transparent-status-bar-navigation-bar-dock-aokpmilestone/


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea I love the look also. I wonder why AOKP roms have it and AOSP doesn't? I would over look the lag and performance for this. Our devices always have lag at some points depending on our usage. I also would like to see sense 4 recents mod ported as well(tight)!


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

It is sick. But Its a gummy wallpaper I'll try and save it and post it.


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

Its a setting in gummynex rom 1.2.2 ported into the rom from miui.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

The wallpaper is included in my rom.can't seem to save it and post it for you. The name at the top is also a feature in my from gummynex 1.2.2 is a great from you should try it. You'll have both 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Dude, that wallpaper is sick, care to share?
> 
> Btw, is the blue raznkane on the top left part of the wallpaper? My cousins middle name is Kane, he would love that shit for his nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I use gummynex rom 1.2.2 you should try it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

